# KIND EYE film preview with action from a Glenwood Ski crew!



## skywalker (Dec 1, 2003)

If you frequent Localpaddler.com, then you know that LP is coming out with a The KIND EYE, which is a multisport skiing, kayaking, snowboarding, and kiteboarding movie that will taking you into the lives of some of the best local athletes around the world and the passion of their sport. Here is the voice of the that athletes on the freestyle skiing side of the movie. Enjoy! 
Check out article: KIND EYE WINTER FILMING SESSION
Here is a taste of some of the pictures:
    

FIND OUT THE MOST AT LP PRODUCTIONS

 
Enjoy!
-LP PRODUCTIONS, check it out.


----------

